# My story



## M_anna84 (Dec 3, 2014)

So here's my story about two months ago I saw my best friend have a seizure two days later I suffered a very bad panic attack that resulted in me going to the ER ever since then I've been dealing with panic disorder constant for two months, slowly the depersonalization has been getting worse,I think it's depersonalization based on what I've read but I wanted to give a list of my symptoms and see if anyone has had similar experiences because right now im driving myself crazy thinking its something more or that I'm dying

Symptoms:

-I can't feel hot or cold water touching me and temperatures feel different to me 
-my body feels numb most of the time
-I feel like I'm falling in a hole and can't get out
-feels like someone is pulling me out of my body
-the left side of my body feels detached 
-sometimes it feels like someone is pushing me over and it hard to keep my balance
-sometimes my legs feel paralyzed like I can't walk or I'm just going to fall over 
-feels like I'm standing behind my body 
- feels like I'm in between life and death almost all the time

Those are mostly all the symptoms I've been through if anyone has any advice or is going through the same things it would help to know I'm not the other one. It's hard for me to deal with these symptoms because im scared to death all the time that it's something more I don't know what to do anymore so I would love to hear people's feedback. Thank you


----------



## newbie101 (Nov 13, 2014)

definitely depersonalization!!


----------



## M_anna84 (Dec 3, 2014)

It just feels so severe, I cant get myself to not be scared I feel like someone is grabbing me out of my body at all times and I have these crazy thoughts that make me believe it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

Just wanted to drop in and say my first episode was triggered after seeing my mother have a seizure. You're the only other person I've heard have a similar experience.


----------



## M_anna84 (Dec 3, 2014)

How severe did your depersonalization get?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2014)

Chronic, but that's not an indication of what you can expect.

My advice to you is to accept what you are experiencing and don't get caught up in the obsessive loop. Go out and live your life as you would and don't waste your time reading about cures or how Person 1 had it for three decades. You are going to feel like shit for awhile, but it will pass and life will go back to normal.

You'll make it worse if you keep telling your brain you are in danger, when you are simply experiencing a coping mechanism gone awry.


----------



## M_anna84 (Dec 3, 2014)

I think I'm already stuck in the obsessive loop  it's been so severe today that I haven't stopped freaking out I try to get my mind off of it nothing works I feel like I've gotten so far deep into this I don't know how to come out from it, it's the scariest thing I've ever had to go through and Im starting to make myself crazy over it


----------



## Amina_x (Nov 22, 2014)

I think it is definitely deprersonalization disprder but it also seems like tactile hallucinations. That may not be right but it might be helpful to ask a doctor about it.


----------



## RafinhaBrasil (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a very similar experience, except that my DP was triggered by marijuana at the beginning of my DP I felt that I was paralyzed for a few seconds and returned, and sometimes I felt that I was leaving my body, and this triggered a panic attack, along with feelings of unreality and heart-pounding, but now already spent 8 months, I already know control it and sometimes even try to induce that feeling but can not, I wanted to, but I can not, I think that we experience privileged or chosen by the devil to have ..


----------



## M_anna84 (Dec 3, 2014)

Yes lately I always feel like I'm leaving my body which is causing severe panic attacks, do u have any advice on how to cope with it? No matter what the feelings freak me out and send me into a panic every time


----------



## RafinhaBrasil (Jun 22, 2014)

My tip is: though it may be crazy, try to enjoy this feeling, try to induce at home, tries to control this feeling, you will not go into a coma or faint, though it may be that sense, rest assured that it is not any neurological problem, is only a dissociation, this happens when it gets too stressed, it's kind of a defense mechanism, when you feel that this will happen, does not panic, calm down, it goes away after about four months ..


----------



## M_anna84 (Dec 3, 2014)

I also get a severe hopelessness feeling with the depersonalization that is just destroying me, did that happen to you as well?


----------

